# Those of you with Fetching Tags or creative minds



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

How'd you pick your taglines? 

A friend suggested I use "Puppy Mill Survivor" for Woof and "Recycled Street Dog" for Boone but I'm not a fan of her suggestion for Boone. Acually both seem kind of sad...
The boys need new ones for the move but for the life of me I can't figure out new taglines. I always call Boone my little brown jug and the ex used to call Woof the black hornet but I feel they need new ones... especially Woof.:tsk:


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Whats a tagline?


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

A cute little saying you can have on your ID tag from Fetching Tags. Boone's is in my avatar and on the other side has his name and phone number.

Fetching Tags


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I am on the same page. My chosen tagline doesn't fit and I am struggling to come up with a new one.
So I am absolutely no help.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I just went(and plan on going with) things that we call them all the time, now Dixi doesnt yet have one planned--as she doesnt have any nick-name that stands out....

But the ones that we do have decided are Leo(he has his) "100% Carnivore" since he wont touch something that isnt animal protein!LOL Brody is "Daddy's Little Carnivore." since he IS!LOL And Rhett, well he has a few chosen(none yet bought though) "Rhettsyamacallit"(like whatsyamacallit,) "Hear Eater" (a carnivore spin on Heart Breaker) and a couple other that I cant remember at this moment!LOL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sheesh I wish I was so talented as to think of some clever cute phrase! Shoot I just have nothing but the name~ number~ address~ you know the basics. I am so boring I need help with a cute saying also! Sorry no help at all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

I'd like to figure out something about balls or swimming as that's pretty much Boone's life. Woof is just a hippie, wild child. But nothing is working for me. I can feel the smoke coming out of my ears lol.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> I'd like to figure out something about balls or swimming as that's pretty much Boone's life. Woof is just a hippie, wild child. But nothing is working for me. I can feel the smoke coming out of my ears lol.


Oh, that was the other one that is for Rhett, the word ball as many times as possible!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Every time I have a ball in my hand I swear Boone is screaming "Throw the ball, throw the ball, throw the ball, THROW THE DAMN BALL! OMG SHE THREW THE BALL!" I've never seen a dog so happy for a ball lol and if its one of those kong squeaker balls well then he's just beside himself!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Every time I have a ball in my hand I swear Boone is screaming "Throw the ball, throw the ball, throw the ball, THROW THE DAMN BALL! OMG SHE THREW THE BALL!" I've never seen a dog so happy for a ball lol and if its one of those kong squeaker balls well then he's just beside himself!


HAHAHA, YEP! 

Rhett loves his multiple tennis balls, 2 different kinds of Jolly Balls(like for horses!:wink:,) baseballs, soccer-ball, basketballs, and daddy's football that he steals every once in a while!!!LOL


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Boone gets frustrated with the bigger balls. He can't pick them up so he starts nipping and pushing them with his nose before giving up and circling them. Maybe like Ballaholics Annoymous? haha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Boone gets frustrated with the bigger balls. He can't pick them up so he starts nipping and pushing them with his nose before giving up and circling them. Maybe like Ballaholics Annoymous? haha


HAHA, ya, Rhett squish them till he can bite it...or pushes it around for hours!!!!LOL :rofl:

And ohhhh.....I like BA!!!LOL


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Little Brown Jug said:


> Every time I have a ball in my hand I swear Boone is screaming "Throw the ball, throw the ball, throw the ball, THROW THE DAMN BALL! OMG SHE THREW THE BALL!" I've never seen a dog so happy for a ball lol and if its one of those kong squeaker balls well then he's just beside himself!


See this is duke's reaction to pretty much everything in his life. He gets excited for dinner. He gets excited for walks. He gets excited for playtime. He gets excited to see his vet. Lol. It's like his brain is constantly thinking "OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!" lol

We've had a long running joke of saying something and then mentioning that it's duke's favorite thing (eg "I might start cooking dinner" "ok, let duke help, coz that's his favorite" ... "I'm going to the toilet" "take duke, that's his favorite!" ... "wanna watch tv?" "sure. So does duke, coz that's his favorite" - mundane things like that lol)

So I got his fetching tag to say "OMG! that's my favorite!" :biggrin: I also got a second one as a conversation starter, and copied abi's "100% carnivore" (even tho duke will eat anything he's offered lol"


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh thats super neat.... Piper's "tagline" is Lickity Split


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

If I ever order one of these I'm going to have Mikeys say "The Fun Police" or just "Fun Police" because thats what he is 

I'm not sure about the others.


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> If I ever order one of these I'm going to have Mikeys say "The Fun Police" or just "Fun Police" because thats what he is
> 
> I'm not sure about the others.


Haha that would be a fantastic one for one of my friends Kelpies. She has two kelpies, one loves to run around, herding other animals, chasing birds etc. The other likes to cut her off, bite her feet and bark at her, telling her to settle down haha. Major fun police!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> Haha that would be a fantastic one for one of my friends Kelpies. She has two kelpies, one loves to run around, herding other animals, chasing birds etc. The other likes to cut her off, bite her feet and bark at her, telling her to settle down haha. Major fun police!


Yep sounds like Mikey! He will run into a group of dogs playing and just bark and bark and bark and growl if they accidently bump him while hes standing there barking. He also steals toys, he won't play with the other dogs. He just steals the "toy of the moment" and runs off tossing it in the air for himself. 

Its a rare occasion when he does play. Tonight him and Gunner were actually playing and Mikey seemed to enjoy it!


----------

